# Made the decision to head back to the UK



## grifforama (Mar 12, 2008)

So, after many months of soul searching, we have made the decision as a family to move back to the UK.
It's ironic, as our I-140 has just been approved, but we finally came to the conclusion that we really need our families in our lives.
We have two young kids, 4 and 2, who adore their grandparents, and my wife and I really need some time to ourselves, which we very rarely get here.
We still have obligations here in the US for at least 18 months, so we are treating it as an opportunity to save as much as we can, and go home solvent.
Luckily, I should be able to find employment fairly easily (touch wood) back in the UK, so I'm not too worried about that right now. 
One thing I am concerned about is the cost of shipping everything back.
When we moved out, it was all paid for by my company. This time around, it's all down to us.
We have obviously amassed a great deal of stuff over the past 7 years, and much if it we will sell, but there is furniture that we really want to take back with us.
Can anyone ballpark how much it's likely to cost ? Are there companies that will let you fill a container or half a container with stuff and charge you a standard rate ?
Hope I can count on someone who's already done it to help me out here.
Thanks
:faint2:


----------



## Riknos (May 19, 2013)

There are companies that will let you fill / half fill a container for a fixed rate. Think $1000 upwards. This is significantly cheaper than sending a dozen boxes full of stuff though via courier!


----------



## dwaintr (Sep 29, 2013)

Hello,

What made you decide to go back to your country? I and my wife just got married. We git our greencards 2 month ago. Now we are in our own country and trying to get ready to make the big move to usa in a couple of months before 1 year ends since our departure from the usa.

But sometimes I'm afraid when i think if i get homesick and miss my family. But we don't have kids yet and i'm about 33 years old and my wife is 27 years old. 

We will use this opportunity and want to try to live in the usa which i always dreamed about. But sometimes i feel afraid when i think of these facts.

What would you tell or suggest me to make myself feel we make the right decision?

Thanks.


----------



## belgarath (Jul 15, 2011)

Dwain, you will never know if you dont give it a go.

If you feel confident you will get a job here, go for it.


----------



## AbdulBaqi (Sep 19, 2013)

grifforama said:


> So, after many months of soul searching, we have made the decision as a family to move back to the UK.
> It's ironic, as our I-140 has just been approved, but we finally came to the conclusion that we really need our families in our lives.
> We have two young kids, 4 and 2, who adore their grandparents, and my wife and I really need some time to ourselves, which we very rarely get here.
> We still have obligations here in the US for at least 18 months, so we are treating it as an opportunity to save as much as we can, and go home solvent.
> ...


I just shipped all of my stuff from the US to the Middle East and I shrunk my house down to 5 luggage bags on the plane and 110 cubic feet for a container on a ship. The shipping cost me $1,800, but all of the stuff I sold from my house paid it off and then left me a lot more in my pocket. I would assume that a ship from US to the UK would be cheaper, but that also depends on your location in America. I was very close to the coast so it probably helped in the cost of it. I know that sounds like a lot of money for just 110 cubic feet but I wanted to go with a reliable company especially since it was my first time. I would recommend not shipping your furniture. The other replier is correct, you could find a company to fill half a container instead of paying by the cubic foot like I did, but I didn't find a company that I liked for that plus in general I didn't want to ship that much so it wasn't worth it to me. If you are adamant about shipping your big stuff be prepared for a big price, easily in the thousands of dollars. If you find anything cheaper I would be wary of the quality and care of the stuff, especially if you live in the 'heartland' and it needs to be driven to the coast. Also, I packed my own stuff, as I couldn't stand the idea of someone packing it for me, which also cut down the cost. If you want me to give you the information from the company I used, PM me.


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

I imagine this will be very expensive, and I would just sell your stuff and buy new stuff. It cost me close to 2.5k just to move stuff across the US, and I regret doing this. I was told by people that move from US to Europe, to not even consider shipping stuff. 

I did ship a few boxes from the US to Germany a few weeks ago. The cheapest way that I found to do this was via USPS. You could use whatever size box that you picked and it cost me around $100 to ship 30lb boxes. To Germany, I could only insure the boxes for up to $500 worth of stuff. It took 1-2weeks to get my stuff. A co-worker moved from Australia to Germany and it took him 3 months to get his larger shipments through a company. I would also look at your customs laws and if you will have to pay additional fees to bring stuff into the country.


----------

